
GitLab’s Global Compensation Calculator: The Next Iteration - F30
https://about.gitlab.com/2018/03/23/gitlabs-global-compensation-calculator-the-next-iteration/
======
F30
The actual calculator in action, for a developer role:
[https://about.gitlab.com/roles/engineering/developer/](https://about.gitlab.com/roles/engineering/developer/)

I have some trouble following their rent index by region approach, described
in some more detail here: [https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-
operations/global-c...](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-
operations/global-compensation/#geographical-areas)

For example for Germany, the calculator still only list four major cities and
an "Everywhere else" option, which has an extremely low index. I also couldn't
find the raw results of their region analysis.

